# how to view webcam from remote computer



## StaroftheSea (27 Apr 2008)

Hi,
 Does anyone have any info as to how to set up a webcam to be viewed from a remote computer? This would enable me to check my property while away at work. any suggestions appreciatede,
thanks.


----------



## z103 (27 Apr 2008)

I remember reading a thread on totse.com that listed all these unsecure webcams and security cameras across the internet. People didn't realise (or care) that anyone could look though their camera. You could even control the direction of the camera online. 

It was mostly car parks and empty warehouses. There was one bedroom, but I couldn't be bothered waiting for the occupants to appear. Remember also the tramp in the UK that people were fascinated with a year or so ago?


----------



## car (27 Apr 2008)

There are some expensive options and some DIY  ones where you could set up a cheap pc with linux, video cards, cams and broadcast to a website.  Mate of mine set up his own 4 camera motion activated system for about the 400e mark exc. the pc.  
However, if you have the webcams setup on a pc left on at home you could try the free version of logmein which after a bit of setup lets you remotely control another pc from another browser after you log on to the website.  Should do the job for you.



> I remember reading a thread on totse.com that listed all these unsecure webcams and security cameras across the internet. People didn't realise (or care) that anyone could look though their camera. You could even control the direction of the camera online.



There was a similar article a couple of years ago that listed one unsecure cam in a dog pound.  You could log in, and move the camera allegedly which made sufficient noise to wake the dogs up and start them barking.


----------



## leex (29 Apr 2008)

There are some applications on net that will allow pc to ftp or email images etc if movement is detected. Try google.


----------



## getoffthepot (29 Apr 2008)

You can use trackercam software available at


----------

